# Soft Pretzel Mustard Dip Question/Advice.



## larry_stewart (Jan 8, 2017)

Got the family coming over today.
Last time I was in Philly, I picked up a bunch of soft pretzels ( like 100).
I was planning on heating them up and serving them with 2 separate dips.  A cheese dip and a mustard dip.

I did some research online, and there are an assortment of dips with different bases to the dip.

Mayonaise, Greek yogurt, Sour cream, Cream Cheese,  A Mayo/ Sour cream combo.

( Basic ingredients of the dips were one of the above, along with mustard, honey, s&p,  and a few other minor variations , depending on which recipe).

My question is, and sure its a matter of taste and preference, but does anyone think one of the above would be superior to the others ?

My original thought was Mayo, but then I did the stupid thing of looking online, which now complicated my thought process.  All seem like they would work, and I have all available in the fridge.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2017)

The mustard sauce is traditional in Bavaria; I think either quark or creme fraiche would be most authentic. I'd guess the types of dairy mentioned in the various recipes you've found are either more modern (Greek yogurt) or more easily found in the U.S. (sour cream, cream cheese, mayo). So the one you choose depends on what you have and personal preference. I would use either sour cream or mayo or a combo; the consistency will be softer than with cream cheese and more like creme fraiche.

I like to try to find traditional sources for things like this when I can, rather than generic Internet searches. It looks like sweet mustard is most common in Bavaria: Soft Pretzels with Honey Mustard Dipping Sauce - Germanfoods.org


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2017)

I like to use a honey mustard dressing.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 8, 2017)

We  posted Joe Stone Crab's mustard sauce on here previously.  I can't post links with my tablet or I'd find it.  Craig's brother tried it with soft pretzels and loved it.  It's mayo based.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> We  posted Joe Stone Crab's mustard sauce on here previously.  I can't post links with my tablet or I'd find it.  Craig's brother tried it with soft pretzels and loved it.  It's mayo based.



You can copy and paste links into a post on a tablet or smartphone.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's the link Medtran was referring  plus her added note.  


"We use Joe's Stone Crabs mustard sauce recipe when we have stone crabs or want a mustard sauce to go with seafood, though it's actually pretty good with pretzels and other things as well. It's a nice mustardy flavor but not in your face with the mustard. 

Just FYI, over the years I've learned that if I mix the dry mustard in with the liquid ingredients first it doesn't clump. I start out with about half the cream called for and then add rest as necessary to get consistency I want since different brands of mayo may have slightly different thickness. "

How to Make Stone Crab Dipping Sauce, Joe's Way and the Dean Max Way | New Times Broward-Palm Beach


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2017)

My Great Uncle was Colonel Mustard, so I'm in the mustard gang.

Honey mustard is good, but overdone. Horseyradish mustard is good, or just a really good wholegrain mustard works. Maille brand comes to mind.

If ypu want sweet (but not honey) musyard, try mixing a bit of raspberry preserves into wholegrain mustard.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2017)

It's probably too late now, but I love this mustardy, sweet, horseradishy copycat dipping sauce from Outback Steak House.   It's from their recipe for coconut shrimp, but I've used it for a soft pretzel dipping sauce, too.  

If I recall correctly, I think I went a tad lighter on the marmalade, and a tad heavier on the mustard/horseradish.  It's easy to adapt to taste.  

*Marmalade Dipping Sauce:
*1/2 cup orange marmalade
2 teaspoons stone ground mustard
1 teaspoon prepared horseradish
1 dash salt


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 8, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> You can copy and paste links into a post on a tablet or smartphone.



No you can't on all of them,  I've tried multiple times.  Just like I can't edit a post using  my work computer or to send or answer a PM on here.  I have to use my phone or tablet or 1 of our personal computers.

Thanks Whiskadoodle.   Another note to add is that you need to use Colman's dry mustard or it's not as good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2017)

buckytom said:


> My Great Uncle was Colonel Mustard, so I'm in the mustard gang.
> 
> Honey mustard is good, but overdone. Horseyradish mustard is good, or just a really good wholegrain mustard works. Maille brand comes to mind.
> 
> If ypu want sweet (but not honey) musyard, try mixing a bit of raspberry preserves into wholegrain mustard.



I use homemade Dijon-style whole-grain mustard and honey from our hives. I've never liked it before, so it's not overdone to me


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> No you can't on all of them,  I've tried multiple times.  Just like I can't edit a post using  my work computer or to send or answer a PM on here.  I have to use my phone or tablet or 1 of our personal computers.



Interesting. Can you copy and paste on your tablet? If so, what is it that doesn't work?


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 8, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I can't imagine why not. If you can copy and paste, what is it that doesn't work?



Don't know why and it's not important enough to me or worth the time to figure out since I have other options as work arounds.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2017)

buckytom said:


> *My Great Uncle was Colonel Mustard*, so I'm in the mustard gang......


 
....in the library, with the candlestick....?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 9, 2017)

I started this thread , with not much time to spare, so unfortunately, I was left with no other option than to go with my gut instinct.

I used the mayo, along with mustard and some honey and it turned out great.  Seemed like everyone preferred that dip over the cheese.  They were actually dipping their veggies in it too.

Didn't really follow a recipe.  Used the good old taste method to determine how mustardy and sweet I wanted it.

Thanks for the replies


----------

